
New MacBook Pros are unsurprisingly difficult to repair and upgrade - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/11/ifixit-new-macbook-pros-are-unsurprisingly-difficult-to-repair-and-upgrade/
======
Someone1234
This article just rehosts content from here:

[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Function...](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Function+Keys+Late+2016+Teardown/72415)

~~~
agumonkey
A bit unfair about the SSD connector, how many NVMe SSDs are in laptops today
? If Apple pushes first, it's expected to be non-standard. I must be missing
something.

~~~
subway
Plenty of PC laptops have had NVMe SSD support since late last year via M.2
ports.

~~~
agumonkey
Erf I now know what I was missing.

------
stephenr
The "macs are hard to fix" argument doesn't mean much frankly, when the vast
majority of people will take it to a service centre anyway, where apple is
frankly among the best in terms of customer support.

